# Happy 4th....



## terrib (Jun 30, 2010)

Well the Americans might not have pulled off the World's Cup but according to this...there are a couple things we do right...:cheers: (look closely Baron...you might see some of your kinfolk)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=St2FCxtlV7w


----------



## Sigg (Jun 30, 2010)

hah, dodge really doesn't see the irony... the fact that american auto manufacturers are the ones that are dying

still a funny video


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey, if it means switching the hot lingerie for bunting, to hell with it.

Actually I will be SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  happy to see the Fourth this year.  Ironically, because I live in Mexico.
Where (double irony) the off-year elections will be held on the Fourth of July.   Which means  THE WHOLE ELECTION INSANITY will be over!!!!!!!!!!!!

Elections here aren't like the US.  They're as if the craziness of a political convention was moved out onto the street for three months.  Huge concerts with fireworks and spittle-spewing, scenery-chewing screeching about vague principles and total lies in the basketball court down the street, in the softball field a block over...RIGHT DOWN THE FREAKIN' STREETS!   Thousands of people all dressed in the same color clogging the streets and blocking traffic (on an island where there are only two through streets) beating drums, yelling, corps of cuties in short dresses prancing around, trucks with loudspeakers big as elephants spewing craziness!   MONTHS of this crap!

And this is just a little town on a tiny island.   I went to the movies in Cancun the other day and before the film there was a huge, full screen ad for the gubernatorial candidate from my island (a nice, dull woman I happen to know).  Then a bigger, more expensive one featuring the evil PRI candidate hanging out with a member of the Mexican world cup team.  

Lemme tell you about Mexican elections not being like you're used to.  There were three candidates:  little Licha from Isla Mujeres,  smoothie "Greg" from Cancun, and the evil Borge (who could be type-cast in "My Favorite Villain" in a hot second).  

Obviously, the PRI (being the state incumbents) would spend a lot more money, and Licha had NO chance whatsoever, might have been running just to get the Federal election money.   Greg, Mr. Limelight from Cancun with his hot Cuban wife, Niurka--and the votes of the largest city in over a thousand miles--looked like the winner.

But suddenly....   A couple of days to late to name another candidate from hs party, Greg gets arrested by the state cops (remember how the PRI runs the state) on charges of drug running, money laundering, and anything else they could come up with.   Whisked off without a trial (not that they have trials in Mexico) to a prison on the West Coast, where it's later mentioned that, yeah, he's guilty and there he will sit.  Niurka also under indictment and possibly split back to Cuba where her wealth and style will be appreciated.

So suddenly it's The Evil Empire Returns versus  Little Orphan Licha and she's being outspent by a landslide.  

BUT.... I don't have to care beause  IT'S OVER ON THE FOURTH!!!!!!!!!!!!  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

(And if you need a reason to celebrate living in the USA,  read the above again carefully.


----------



## alanmt (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not even thinking about the 4th yet.  I am getting ready to celebrate the 147th anniversary of the battle of Gettysburg.


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2010)

Is this some kind of special occasion?  Somebody's birthday?


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 30, 2010)

Why yes, it could be though of as someone's birthday.


----------



## Non Serviam (Jun 30, 2010)

As a Brit, I celebrate the 4th July enthusiastically.  Thanks to American independence, Watergate, extraordinary rendition, waterboarding and scientology are officially Not Our Fault.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 30, 2010)

Watergate???????????????


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2010)

British celebrations still focus on the Church calendar; Christmas, Easter, etc.  There's no special day to celebrate some event from 100s of years ago such as liberation from the Romans, for example.  American feasts like the 4th July and Thanksgiving are directly or indirectly linked to this theme of independence.  Is this really an indication of American insecurity that there's the need to hype up events from centuries ago to establish some kind of identity today?

This insecurity would explain why American cinema invariably casts English actors as villains, while at the same time feeling the need to employ American actors to portray English heroes.  Kevin Costner as Robin Hood, Marlon Brando as Fletcher Christian... the list is endless.

The fact that the real celebration should be about the French saving their backsides also seems to get missed by Americans somewhere along the line.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jun 30, 2010)

You're just mad because it reminds you how the French finally whooped your butts.


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> You're just mad because it reminds you how the French finally whooped your butts.


 
I think that this practice of casting Englishmen as villains in American movies and American actors as English heroes is racist.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 30, 2010)

Baron said:


> The fact that the real celebration should be about the French saving their backsides also seems to get missed by Americans somewhere along the line.


 
While it's true the Americans likely couldn't have pulled it off with out French economic assistance and the presence of their navy, the Americans kicked some serious British ass. 

And we're the ones who figured out you kill could the other guy without lining up like sitting ducks on the battle field. Duh.


----------



## Baron (Jun 30, 2010)

If Lee had thought along those lines he might not have got his tail whipped at Gettysburg.


----------



## Sigg (Jul 1, 2010)

some of the "patriotism" in this country is a little silly.  Like waving a flag in someone's face means you love your country.

I just like 4th of july because it means BBQ and blowing shit up.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 1, 2010)

Americans are among the least patriotic peoples I've been around.

Mexican patriotism is at about the level the US was between the Civil War and Viet Nam.   
I'm walking through a sea of flags.
On flag day here you see young people, old people, kids  stop and salute the flag, get tearful.


----------



## Non Serviam (Jul 1, 2010)

Baron said:


> British celebrations still focus on the Church calendar; Christmas, Easter, etc.  There's no special day to celebrate some event from 100s of years ago such as liberation from the Romans, for example.



Ever hear of a chap called Guy Fawkes, Baron?  November 5th celebrates "some event from 100s of years ago".  It _would_ be nice to have an official event to celebrate, say, Boudicca's birthday, or the Battle of Ethandun, though.

Incidentally the American War of Independence was another great British victory.  British colonists were being oppressed by a German king who tried to quash them with German mercenaries, so of course the Brits won.  (Germany can beat us at sport, but we win the wars.)  Once they'd won they were no longer British, which is why the next time they fought Britain in 1812, they lost.*

*The 1812 war was officially a no-score draw, but we burned down the White House and they didn't burn down Buckingham Palace...


----------



## Sigg (Jul 1, 2010)

Independence day? wtf is that?


----------



## Baron (Jul 1, 2010)

Australia planned a war of independence but in the end they just settled for the "barbie" and a few pints of amber nectar.


----------



## Baron (Jul 1, 2010)

Non Serviam said:


> Ever hear of a chap called Guy Fawkes, Baron?  November 5th celebrates "some event from 100s of years ago".  It _would_ be nice to have an official event to celebrate, say, Boudicca's birthday, or the Battle of Ethandun, though.
> 
> Incidentally the American War of Independence was another great British victory.  British colonists were being oppressed by a German king who tried to quash them with German mercenaries, so of course the Brits won.  (Germany can beat us at sport, but we win the wars.)  Once they'd won they were no longer British, which is why the next time they fought Britain in 1812, they lost.*
> 
> *The 1812 war was officially a no-score draw, but we burned down the White House and they didn't burn down Buckingham Palace...


 
The Guy Fawkes thing is Church related.  It's a celebration of burning Catholics.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 1, 2010)

> Ever hear of a chap called Guy Fawkes



With a name like that, you can see how he'd end up going bombastic.


----------



## Sigg (Jul 1, 2010)

Baron said:


> Australia planned a war of independence but in the end they just settled for the "barbie" and a few pints of amber nectar.



I think I'd like to visit Aus, they sound like my kind of people.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 1, 2010)

A friend of mine here in the U.S. celebrates Guy Fawkes day every year.  Big bonfire on November 5th.  Some people are celebrating the fact that Fawkes was stopped, whereas others are celebrating the fact that he got close


----------



## Non Serviam (Jul 1, 2010)

I've often wondered why Guy Fawkes had to show up three and a half centuries before we actually needed him.


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 1, 2010)

Non Serviam said:


> I've often wondered why Guy Fawkes had to show up three and a half centuries before we actually needed him.


 
Yeah, bad luck, that.

I like the Trooper avatar, btw.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 1, 2010)

Baron said:


> I think that this practice of casting Englishmen as villains in American movies and American actors as English heroes is racist.



You're not a race, you're a plague upon the Earth!


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 1, 2010)

Baron said:


> Australia planned a war of independence but in the end they just settled for the "barbie" and a few pints of amber nectar.


The most significant day on the Australian calendar has _always_ been Melbourne Cup Day. 







"The race that stops a nation."


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 1, 2010)

So it IS all about race!


----------



## Patrick (Jul 2, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> You're not a race, you're a plague upon the Earth!


 
England is wonderful because it has Wimbledon and British players never win it. God bless Rafa Nadal and the all-England lawn tennis club.


----------



## caelum (Jul 2, 2010)

lin said:


> So it IS all about race!


 
lin the punmaster.

Now I'm not an America hater, but does anyone else find it ironic that a country notorious for its slavery always trumpets its freedom?  America—fuck yeah!  Isn't like. . . nine tenths of the world free?  What makes America's freedom so special?


----------



## Edgewise (Jul 3, 2010)

caelum said:


> lin the punmaster.
> 
> Now I'm not an America hater, but does anyone else find it ironic that a country notorious for its slavery always trumpets its freedom?  America—fuck yeah!  Isn't like. . . nine tenths of the world free?  What makes America's freedom so special?


 
Beca...because we...the British...taxes...13 colonies...redcoats.  Fuck it.

AMERICA!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 3, 2010)

caelum said:


> lin the punmaster.
> 
> Now I'm not an America hater, but does anyone else find it ironic that a country notorious for its slavery always trumpets its freedom? America—fuck yeah! Isn't like. . . nine tenths of the world free? What makes America's freedom so special?




Considering that China is like, 1/7 of the world population, and it's not exactly the most "free" place in the world, then no, I wouldn't say that 9/10 of the world is free.  Not to mention other Asian and African countries.

Which is not to say that America is oh-so-special.  It's really not, by now.


----------



## caelum (Jul 3, 2010)

World Police is an awesome movie.  _Maaaat Daaamon._  Those South Park guys need to make another movie, just one that's not political.


----------



## cacafire (Jul 3, 2010)

July fourth in San Antonio is fucking awesome. I used to go up to Bumpy vine and watch _ los Adolescentes _ try to blow up cars with primitive clay mortars.

This fourth of july, however, I will be sitting at home, contemplating my life. Oh, and writing a dissertation on America's past present and future. I hope to get it published.


----------



## Blood (Jul 4, 2010)

caelum said:


> Now I'm not an America hater, but does anyone else find it ironic that a country notorious for its slavery always trumpets its freedom?  America—fuck yeah!


Well I'm predicting that President Lincoln will sign some sort of Emancipation Proclamation to free our slaves any day now...so shut up already!


----------



## caelum (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Jul 4, 2010)

caelum said:


>


 
That's tops man.


----------



## Blood (Jul 4, 2010)

Ilasir Maroa said:


> That's tops man.


But still irrelevant.


----------



## cacafire (Jul 4, 2010)

As long as we're going to be talking about america's freedom policy, as I suspect that is the direction that the conversation is taking, I'm game.

I've never been abroad, so the only knowledge I have of american sentiment in the foreign mind is what I've acquired from reading Non-fiction books written by foreigners and by talking to immigrants that live here in san antonio. I also have talked to people who have lived abroad.

From that, it seems that the opinion of foreigners towards the united states varies, depending upon which locality you visit. You can't really sum it all up in one neat little box. I have heard statements like, "Foreiegners believe all americans to be uneducated, arrogant, cloth-headed idiots."

I've also heard statements like, "Foreigners can't understand how there can be poverty in america. It's supposed to be the land of opportunity, where the streets are paved in gold, and everybody wipes their ass with money."

In my personal opinion, I think the confusion people have with identifying americans is the fact that there is such a fractured base of americanality. If you were to pick any two random americans, the chances that you'd pick two people even remotely alike is very very small. Think about it: Nascar fans, low-rider gangsta's, yuppies, right-wing 700 clubbers, av-geeks, femmes, furries, skater-b0is, geeks, jocks, blah, blah,blah...

There is such a diverse amount of people in the united states that it's practically impossible to say with any certainty that americans don't care about others.

Althouth it is possible to say with 100% certainty that there is a group of americans that want to bomb the shit out of the muslims. Certainly not all of us want to. And certainly not all americans want to.


----------

